# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 03/2010



## PCGH_Marco (5. Januar 2010)

In diesem Thread finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Printausgabe 03/2010 der PC Games Hardware.


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *SLI/Crossfire-Alternative*aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2010, Seite 42ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nützliche Links*​ Infos zum Lucid-Chip Hydra 200 LT24102 beim Hersteller
Lucid-Treiber bei MSI
Big Bang Hydra: P55-Mainboard von MSI mit SLI-/Crossfire-Mischbetrieb - Update: Offizielles Foto? - Fuzion, Lucid Hydra, P55, MSI, Mainboard
Lucid Hydra: Multi-GPU-Chip mit eingeschränkter Spieleunterstützung und Fokus auf Nvidia-Karten? - MSI, Big Bang, Fuzion, Lucid Hydra, Multi-GPU, Mischbetrieb, Nvidia, AMD


*Testsystem im Überblick
*- Core i5-750 @ 3,6 GHz (Turbo-Modus deaktiviert)
- 4 GiByte DDR3-1440 (7-7-7-21, 2T)
- Windows 7 x64
- Catalyst 9.12
- Geforce 195.62
- Lucid-Treiber v1.4.106 *

Verwendete Benchmarks
- Call of Duty: World at War
**- Half-Life 2*​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Januar 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2010)

• Download: Spielbare Hexen-II-Demo (~12MB)

Zur weiteren Illustration der Problem, welche die Quake-3-Engine noch mit Stencil-Schatten hat, hier ein weiterer Screenshot. Der Schatten (in der Konsole per "r_shadows 3" aktivierbar).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der schönen Stimmung halber haben wir noch ein paar Half-Life-Screenshots in der Originalauflösung von 2.048 x 1.536 in den Anhang gepackt. Diese zeigen die heute einfach anmutende Beleuchtung (die Taschenlampe des Wachmanns, dynamische Lichteffekte beim Schweißroboter, die "God-Rays", also den Lichteinfall durch Löcher in der Wand des Tunnels). Viel Spaß damit!​


----------



## Henner (8. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *SSD-Praxisartikel "SSD Reloaded"* in PC Games Hardware 03/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Links*

FreeDOS-Dateien


*Download: Firmware-Updates und Wiper-Programme*

A-Data: Firmware
Corsair P-Serie: Firmware
 G.Skill Falcon: Firmware, Wiper
Intel: [URL="http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18363"]Firmware,[/URL] [URL="http://www.intel.com/go/ssdtoolbox/"]Wiper
[/URL]Mushkin IO: Firmware/Wiper
OCZ Summit: Firmware
 OCZ Vertex/Agility: Firmware, Wiper
Patriot Torqx: Firmware/Wiper
Super Talent Ultradrive SX/ME/GX/GX2: Firmware, Wiper


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema SSDs steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 03/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial für Leuchtdioden im LCD: Wie können die kleinen Lichter ein ganzes LC-Display ausleuchten?​LEDs sollen die alten Kaltkathodenröhren als Hintergrundbeleuchtung von Flachbildschirmen ablösen. Die Technik ist vielversprechend, steckt aber teilweise noch in den Kinderschuhen. ​ 
Weitere Informationen zum Thema LEDs:
• Wikipedia: Leuchtdiode
• Philips: LEDs von A bis Z
• Elektronik-Kompendium: LED - Leuchtdioden

News:
• CES 2010: Toshiba präsentiert LED-TV mit Cell-CPU und 3D-Fähigkeit
• AOC stellt vier neue LED-Monitore vor

Diskutieren:
• Unterforum Monitore


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *DX11 zum Sparpreis (Radeon HD 5670)*   aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2010, Seite 36ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.8
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner
• MSI Kombustor​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
     • Powercolor HD 5750 PCS: Flüsterleise DirectX-11-Radeon  im Test 
 • Ati- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten: Test-Übersicht,  Leistungsindex  und aktuelle Kauf-Tipps (Januar 2010) 
• Nackte Platinen: Über 40 Grafikkarten unter den Kühler  geschaut 
• Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 10.1 WHQL im Download:  Bugfixes unter  Windows 7 
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise

Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende   Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread   zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware   registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie   sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount   sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren,   sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls   mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *High-End-Shootout*  aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2010, Seite 30ff. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.0.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.3.8
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner
• MSI Kombustor​*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (Reihenfolge  nach Noten)*• Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 OC
• HIS Radeon HD 5970
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 LCS (Top-Produkt)
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X (Top-Produkt)
• MSI Radeon HD 5870
• Edel-Grafikkarten HD 5850 Musashi-Edition (Top-Produkt)
• MSI Radeon HD 5850 OC 
• Asus Radeon HD 5850

*Alt-ernativen:*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 295 Single-PCB
• Gainward Geforce GTX 285/2G
• MSI Geforce GTS 285 Superpipe OC
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 285​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,5 GHz (175 x 20)
    • Mainboard: Asus P6T (Intel X58)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 3 x 2 GiByte DDR3-1400
    • Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%  Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Benchmarks mit unserem bewährten Parcours (Crysis Warhead, Call of  Duty: WaW, Race Driver: Grid und Fallout 3 + HD-Pack)
    • Auflösungen: 1.280 x 1.024, 4x MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.680 x 1.050, 4x  MSAA/16:1 AF, 1.920 x 1.200, 8x(Q) MSAA/16:1 AF
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das  Restsystem hat keinen Einfluss

* Weitere Informationen/Links zum Thema*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X im Test
• Powercolor HD 5750 PCS: Flüsterleise DirectX-11-Radeon im Test 
 • Ati- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten: Test-Übersicht, Leistungsindex  und aktuelle Kauf-Tipps (Januar 2010) 
• Nackte Platinen: Über 40 Grafikkarten unter den Kühler geschaut 
• Ati Catalyst-Treiberpaket 10.1 WHQL im Download: Bugfixes unter  Windows 7 
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
• Geforce-Grafikkarten im VRAM-Test: 896 vs. 1.024 vs.  1.792 vs. 2.048 MiByte Videospeicher
• Geforce GTX 295 2.0/Single-PCB im Test


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Grafikkarten steht das entsprechende  Forum bereit.
    Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread  zu PC Games Hardware 10/2009.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware  registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie  sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount  sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren,  sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls  mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Henner (13. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum *64-Bit-Special* in PC Games Hardware 03/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Links

*Microsoft-Bestellseite für Datenträger mit Windows Vista x64/32 Bit 
Microsoft-Kompatibilitätsliste 
Unabhängige Kompatibilitätslisten
3 GiByte RAM unter Windows x86: Info 1, Info 2


*Downloads
*
Direct X 9.0c
Windows-XP-Modus für Windows 7
Starforce-Update
Tagès-Update 
CFF Explorer


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Windows steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 03/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC Games Hardware Extreme Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bonusmaterial zu Moderne Leuchttechnik: LC-Displays mit stromsparender 
LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung im Test
Die kleinen LEDs halten Einzug in unseren Alltag, nun sind auch viele Monitore mit den Minileuchten ausgestattet. Doch was ändert sich für Spieler durch die Leuchtdioden?


Die LCDs im Preisvergleich:
• Eizo EV2313WH
• LG W2486L
• Apple LED Cinema Display
• AOC V22+ Verfino
• Benq V2400 Eco
• Acer S243HL


*Testmethoden erklärt*

*Weitere Informationen*
     • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise
 
*  Weitere Links zum Thema*
• Mysterium Input-Lag entschlüsselt
     • PCGH-Einkaufsführer 24-Zoll-LCDs: Die besten Produkte im Überblick
• Leistungsaufnahme: 30 LCDs im Test

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Neue Sockel-1156-Generation* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2010, Seite 58.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *


Bei dem Top-Produkt-Award für das Asus P7H55D-M Evo hat sich ein Tipffehler ins Heft gemogelt.

Werf indet den Fehler? 

Falsche Version:

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

Korrigierte Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Asrock H55M Pro - Herstellerseite
• Asus P7H55D-M Evo - Herstellerseite
 • Biostar TH55XE - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte H55M-UD2H - Herstellerseite
• MSI H57M-ED65 - Herstellerseite
 

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z v1.52
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
 • Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter P55-Chip nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Core i5-750
• Asus Geforce GTX 285
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 (zeigt zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter)
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: EIST (Speedstep) aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: EIST  (Speedstep) an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Sockel-1156-Panik* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2010, Seite 64 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder: Özgür Eser, PC-Rhein-Neckar


Zum Online-Artikel "Sockel-1156-Panik: der große PCGH-Dauerstabilitätstest mit drei Foxconn-Sockel-Boards"
Zum zugehörigen Foren-Thread
Zur Umfrage "Ist euch schon einmal ein So1156 verschmort?"


*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher steht das entsprechende Forum bereit.         ​


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (20. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *PowerLAN* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die getesteten Geräte im PCGH-Preisvergleich:*
- ASUS PL-X32 Kit
- Belkin Powerline HD Starter Kit
- Devolo DLAN 200 AVsmart+ Starter Kit
- Linksys Powerline AV PLK300 Kit
- MSI MEGA ePower 200AV Kit Version II


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Januar 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2010)
• Das Passwort für das angehängt PDF des Fermi-Architekturartikels aus der PCGH-Ausgabe 12/2009 lautet 273J

Links:
• Hintergrundinformationen über DirectX 11
• Hintergrundinformationen zur Fermi-Architektur allgemein
• Online-Bericht zur GF100-Vorstellung
• Fermi-Techdemos in der Übersicht
• Alle Nvidia-Techdemos in der Übersicht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvz69OMFac4​


----------



## Daniel_M (21. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Innere Größe* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2010, Seite 72 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*Richtigstellung:*

*Der Mini-Komplett-PC Netbox NT330i stammt nicht von Foxconn, sondern von JCP. Im Test stand uns noch nicht die finale Verpackung zur Verfügung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






* Die getesteten Gehäuse im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Antec ISK 300-65
• Antec NSK1480
• JCP MI-111 (noch nicht verfügbar)
• Lian-Li PC-V350
• Origenae M10
• Silverstone Sugo 06
• Thermaltake Element Q


*Die getesteten Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• DFI Lanparty MI P55-T36
• MSI 785GM-E51
• Zotac Geforce 9300-ITX Wifi (GF9300-I-E)
• Zotac Ion ITX F



*Die getesteten Mini-Komplett-PCs im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
   • Asrock Ion 330HT
• Firstway HTPC Bluray (nur bei Firstway.de erhältlich)
• JCP Netbox NT330i
• Mag HD-ND01


*Weitere Informationen* 
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Januar 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "*Crysis 2: Technik*" in PC Games Hardware 03/2010.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Cry Engine 3 Überblick
• Cry Engine 3 Info-PDF 


*CE3-Video-Interview mit Cevat Yerli*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5YwGz5QsTA

*CE3 Technologie-Video*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-cZ_paZSSg

*CE3 Gameplay-Video auf der GamesCom 2009*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C68PAUEJz1M

*CE3 "Beauty, Speed, Interaction"-Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqrR7PMNUYk


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bonusmaterial Extrastarke Netzteile: Neue Netzteile mit 700 bis 1.200 Watt im Vergleichstest
Echte Zocker-Rechner mit leistungsstarken Grafikkarten und übertakteter CPU benötigen auch ein kräftiges Netzteil. PC Games Hardware testet extrastarke Stromspender ab 700 Watt. 


*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*
 • Antec True Power Quattro TPQ-1200
• Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 900W
• Corsair HX 850W
• Cougar CM 1000W
• Enermax Eco80+ 350W 
• Enermax Modu 87+ 700W
• FSP Everest 85 Plus 800
• Jersey Modular Edition 750W
• Silverstone Strider Plus ST1000-P
• Xilence XQ LinearPower 850W


*Verwendete Programme*
 • Core Damage
• Ozone3D Furmark v1.6.5

*Verwendetes Test-Equipment:*
 • Chroma 63103
• Neutrik Cortex Instruments NC10
• Schallgedämmter Raum

*Test-Methodik (Auszug)*
 • Messung der Effizienz bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der PFC bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der Temperatur (zwei Sensoren) bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der Spannungsstabilität bei 10, 20, 50, 80, 100 und 110 Prozent Auslastung
• Messung der Lautheit bei 100 Prozent Auslastung
• Soft-Off Leistungsaufnahme

 Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Netzteile steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------

